# Dead lawn cutting season is coming fast............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Time for everyone to toss their morals out the window and make tracks in the dead grass because if you don't you'll be charged back LOL! I would venture to guess in my area that 1/3'rd to 1/2 of grass cuts are not needed. I watched the safeguard crew roll up to a house I was putting a boiler in last year for a biweekly lawn cut, one guy ran around the house taking the before, the other guy unloaded the lawn mower and weed wacker, the camera guy came around and took pictures of the mower and weed wacker in action, then took a picture of the blower in action. None of the engines were ever started and they were gone in less than 5 minutes. This is very common in my area............:yes::yes:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't do grass cuts anymore, but Monday I have to do a thaw on house realtor direct. Just shaking my head and so is the realtor. Been in the 50's-60's for 2 weeks. When I went to scope it out, the water heater was drained and the toilet tanks were already broken. Oh well, easy enough coin. I was shocked that my direct was less than the national...:thumbup:


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

I hate it as well. There were two guys here in a p/u truck with a push mower that maintain a property close to me that just pulled up, took a pic and left. I refuse to cut when not needed. I may not make anything other than a trip charge but I have a clear ethical standpoint.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

You're in the wrong business if you have ethics.

Dead grass cuts make up for the senseless charge backs and the reduced pay on items.

I'm all for being honest but years ago when I seen monthly invoicing just randomly being cut by 10% from some vendors, my opinion changed. BOA owes me enough to buy a new diesel Lariot Super Duty, so duck them.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Wouldn't bother me any, either*



Framer1901 said:


> You're in the wrong business if you have ethics.
> 
> Dead grass cuts make up for the senseless charge backs and the reduced pay on items.
> 
> I'm all for being honest but years ago when I seen monthly invoicing just randomly being cut by 10% from some vendors, my opinion changed. BOA owes me enough to buy a new diesel Lariot Super Duty, so duck them.


Of course in my area there's always something to do, leaves, beds,weeds,sticks,edging,etc. I use the slow growth or no growth times to pay extra attention to the details.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe I am or maybe I have just been lucky lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Of course in my area there's always something to do, leaves, beds,weeds,sticks,edging,etc. I use the slow growth or no growth times to pay extra attention to the details.


Don't get very many leaves here and few flower beds as you have to irrigate EVERYTHING here to keep it alive. For the most part here after mid July we get VERY little rain. I mowed my own lawn 4 times from the 4th of July to the 1st snow and i irrigate. Never cut off more than 2-3 inches either. I have 20+ zones on nearly 3/4 an acre and the sprinklers run from Midnight to 6AM 3 days a week. That is JUST enough water to keep it green but not to grow too much. 

The 2" rule that some idiot came up with is a HUGE problem in our rainy season though. It Should be 3" as when you cut it to 2" your actually killing the lawns because they go into high growth mode pulling all the nutrients up from the roots in order to make new blades for Photosynthesis. Saw plenty of nice lawns on high end properties destroyed from this. Lawns cut at 2" are 8"+ tall in 2 weeks. Lawns cut at 3 or 3.5 are only around 5-6" in 2 weeks as they grow slower.........


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*On the subject of morals, it is good to have*

then for things like personal property,your own bids, really doing the work, etc. When it comes to following and completing the work order, in most cases it is just better to follow the instruction.

Last week an inspection revealed that one of my roof tarps had blow off, and was torn and hanging. It was a bid before, and was snow covered anyway, so instead of driving the 50 miles to investigate, I bid the same as the last time. When I got there it looked like the day I installed it. I should have ripped it off and put a new one on. Then I should have folded it up and saved it for the next dump.

Let's just say my integrity was not rewarded.


----------



## Ct Property Preservation (Aug 2, 2014)

I can see where you all are coming from. Really, I can. I am just trying not to be like ol' billy with the push mower around the corner. I am not saying that there is not other work there to do while we are there, we always find something lol


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

dunno why you all are talking grass cuts..6in of snow last night....
welcome to springtime in Illinois!


----------



## Reau (Apr 21, 2015)

*Safeguard Policy*



mtmtnman said:


> one guy ran around the house taking the before, the other guy unloaded the lawn mower and weed wacker, the camera guy came around and took pictures of the mower and weed wacker in action, then took a picture of the blower in action. None of the engines were ever started and they were gone in less than 5 minutes. This is very common in my area............:yes::yes:


I actually do grass cuts for safeguard in WA. I have a relative in Ravalli county (MT). I told them to get safeguard cuts because they require you to bill for maintenance on every trip even if the only thing you do is blow off the porch. They only make money when there are billable actions, so this makes sense financially. Morally, well, lets just say there are very few things left you can actually do for safeguard prices and do them correctly.

I have the exact opposite problem, Grass is 12" high by April 1st and doesn't quit growing almost year round.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Reau said:


> I actually do grass cuts for safeguard in WA. I have a relative in Ravalli county (MT). I told them to get safeguard cuts because they require you to bill for maintenance on every trip even if the only thing you do is blow off the porch. They only make money when there are billable actions, so this makes sense financially. Morally, well, lets just say there are very few things left you can actually do for safeguard prices and do them correctly.
> 
> I have the exact opposite problem, Grass is 12" high by April 1st and doesn't quit growing almost year round.


Would that relative have the initials DM by chance?


----------



## Reau (Apr 21, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Would that relative have the initials DM by chance?


Yeah, good chance, curiosity?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Reau said:


> Yeah, good chance, curiosity?


Used to send him quite a bit of work.


----------

